# Wonderful World Of Disney Shop



## vipgraphx (Jul 29, 2012)

Just got back from vacation to DisneyLand and San Diego. Here are a few night shots from the Wonderful World Of Disney Shop and downtown disney. 

7 exposures, probably could have gone with 9 but, ehh got the job done. These were the only night shots I was able to get. Disney Land was packed and not tripod friendly




world of disney by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




downtown by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

A few  hand held shots from inside the disney shop, 5 exposures




goofy by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




donald by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

I have more day time shots from disney I will post as I do them but these few for now.


----------



## JRE313 (Jul 29, 2012)

Yo vip
how do u get your photos to pop like that?


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 29, 2012)

Goofy is spectacular.   The first shot is really good, but the ghosting messes it up for me.


----------



## CaboWabo (Jul 29, 2012)

Killer shots Disney always lends bright vibrant colors for shots like these


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 29, 2012)

Great shots!  

Even the border around these photos make them look good.  

I was at Disneyland in January, it's almost impossible to drop a tripod anywhere at night.  People are everywhere.    Did you walk the park all day with the tripod?


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 29, 2012)

JRE313 said:


> Yo vip
> how do u get your photos to pop like that?



Not sure, I have told you just about everything I do :hugs:...Thanks!!



Golfcart said:


> Great shots!
> 
> Even the border around these photos make them look good.
> 
> I was at Disneyland in January, it's almost impossible to drop a tripod anywhere at night.  People are everywhere.    Did you walk the park all day with the tripod?



Yeah it was nearly impossible to put my tripod and when I did people just walk in front anyway so its pointless. I had a few opportunities to use it. 

I did not lug the tripod around disney all day. with my camera already being so heavy and all the other stuff I had to take it was just not happening. IF I was a single man  I 
would have but, I have four kids and a wife so stopping and trying to get the perfect shot ALL the time was not going to work. I managed to get some pretty good photos in 
and will work on them today as I re coop from our vacation.


----------



## that1guy (Jul 29, 2012)

very nice


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks! here is another night shot in DisneyLand


Main Street



mainstreet by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## vipgraphx (Jul 30, 2012)

Here is another night shot of the disney shop




world of disney shop by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------

